

Show HN: Grepsr Data Store - subratbasnet
https://store.grepsr.com/

======
subratbasnet
Just soft launched the Grepsr Data Store. We hope to provide "Data Feeds as a
Service".

The data will be updated factual public data delivered as CSV, JSON and APIs.
Starting out with location data, but will move into other areas soon.

